# 1966 Convertible Frame



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Was checking out a 66 convertible to buy and was curious: Does the frame on this convertible look right? What attaches to the four (4) holes in the frame? Have only seen the frame on a coupe, so that is the only reference I have. Thanks, and please excuse my ignorance!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The cross member is severely damaged and not bolted in. The holes are for the cross member bolts. I'd look more closely at the underside of the car.....there may be more damage. Also, verify that the frame is boxed, and not an open channel frame.


----------



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, geeteeohhguy. Sadly, I'm just going off of photos that I requested from the seller at this point. Now I am going to request much more detail of that undercarriage. That 66 must have plowed over something substantial at some point. I've attached another photo of the driver's side. Thanks, again!


----------

